# Headaches from lotion making?



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I feel like I got hit by a train this morning. I made lotion yesterday, and scented and bottled them last night. I only rarely get headaches, and this was the only thing out of the ordinary I did yesterday. I'm thinking it is some of the fragrance oils, such as love spell, pomegranate, etc. Or could it be the chemicals used for making the lotions? I got a big old bag of steric acid and it plainly states on the bag not to breath it, but of course, I had to see what it smelled like! Am I just weird or has anyone else had this problem and what did they do about it, I mean besides taking tylenol afterwards? My head actually hurts so bad I'm feeling sick to my stomach. (no I did not drink any type of alcohol last night either)
Thanks 
Anita


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

I know when I am indoors selling soap for 8 hrs I get a massive headache from all of the scents. I still haven't found a way to reduce this but the nice part is it draws the crowds. Tam


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I've never, ever, got a headache from soap making, even though some of the scents smell obscene to me. I don't know what the difference is. I think I need to open a window next time...it was cold yesterday and we had the house all closed up. Maybe that's the difference. A nice fan might help too. I was just wondering if some of the lotion additives were known to cause headaches.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2009)

ok everyone can imagine Anita snorting stearic acid.. so she is an acid head LOL just kidding anita... try using a fan next time and if a package says don't snort it.. then don't.. Don't try this with DE...
Barb


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Might be a fragrance. I know I get a massive headache pretty much immediately if I put anything BBW Moonlight Path on. I remember thinking it smelled nice in the store and I got some hand sanitizer or something and wow, what a headache! After I washed my hands very well, it was a lot better. Don't know why I should react that way, and it's just that one particular fragrance. I have never had it happen with anything else.


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

Tammy- sniff coffee beans to help keep from fragrance overload! I usually keep a pretty sifter of them on the table for customers, but I have used that trick myself.


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

I can't be around Lillians OMH, so I discountinued it. It gave me a massive headache. When I made it, handled it, was in the same room with it. geek! I have found that the scents I'm allergic to I tend to Not like: OMH, Love Spell, the exception is the Vanilla, I love it but I loose my sence of smell around it, so its only good for one whiff.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

"ok everyone can imagine Anita snorting stearic acid.. so she is an acid head" Barb
:rofl :rofl Sorry Anita, it was just too funny. 
Thanks Michelle! I'll do that this year. Tam


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Well, for the record, I didn't "snort" it, I just kind of sniffed it a little. Honestly, I think it was the love spell and pomegranite/pineapple scents I used. I used to love victoria's secret love spell lotion, but it always gave me a terrible heachache and watery eyes. 

I made a couple of love spell lotions, and applied some leftover after my before-bed shower. I used the unscented version last night without a hitch. My boyfriend brought me home some respirators last night and is insisting I use them...I guess I might try them, plus open a window when I do it, which is in just a minute. I loved the big pot of marshmellow looking cream. Claude came home and said he was just amazed by the things I could make. (he's a former city boy) Anyway, I laughed and showed him Barb's recipe and told him he could do it if he wanted to.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

> Well, for the record, I didn't "snort" it, I just kind of sniffed it a little


Is that anything like 'I didn't inhale' 
hahahhaha

such funny ladies :biggrin


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

HEHAHEHA!


----------

